#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Please help, Lao visa form at border

## regularguy

I need a Lao visa form for Chiangkhong/Hueixai border, If any one can post its in here, Thank you very much.

----------


## jandajoy

You get them at Laos immigration office when you cross the river. No worries.



https://teakdoor.com/thai-visa-runs-b...-run-12-a.html (Chiang Kong to Vientiane visa run 12/09)

----------


## PEP

> You get them at Laos immigration office when you cross the river. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/thai-visa-runs-b...-run-12-a.html (Chiang Kong to Vientiane visa run 12/09)


 
Too True! Sorry I can't help either, my "spare" forms are already Headed "Savannakhet Immigration".

----------


## regularguy

I just want to prepare before crossing.

----------


## jandajoy

> I just want to prepare before crossing.


I wouldnt worry about it mate. Your best bet, when you get to Chiang Kong is to drop into Tom's Lizard lounge on the main drag near the government bank. He sells books and stuff. He'll steer you right.

Tell him I sent you.

----------


## regularguy

Thank you man... you the best!

----------

